# Algae Wafers



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I have recently acquired a leopard spotted algae eater. He had a rock he used to hide behind, so I would toss algae chips behind it so the piranhas couldnt get them. Well one day the rock (kinda big) was flipped over. It seems the rbps like the algae chips.

How often can i feed them the chips? and is this healthy for them??

The last week I have tossed in 3-5 chips a day. They usually eat it right away. You can actually hear the pop and crunches of them eating them!


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

as long as you are feeding a decent algae wafer they should be fine, some of my piranhas like the algae wafers, I figure it adds some nice veggie content to their diet.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

how often do you feed them...they sound like they are hungry? maybe feed their food more often?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I throw some in for my raphael's, wish my piranhas would eat the wafers as well. consider yourself lucky


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine eat the waffers as long as they aren't resting on the ground yet, I figured there is no harm in the P's eating it can only add to the diet.


----------

